# Sears and K-mart merge?



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Sears and Kmart merged and now I wonder if the Sears Craftsmans will be available at K-mart?I remember when K-mart sold Dynamark years ago.This could hurt the reputation of a Craftsman im thinking.Not only that but Sears will probably start going down hill in the quality product department.Thell probably have a Big K 5000 and a Martha Stewart special edition DLT4000.Watch for those Blue light specials.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Could this be the end of Sears:question: K-Mart couldnt keep up there stores and went bankrupt and now Sears is mergeing with them:truth:

Sears and K-Mart


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Kmart's stock has been on a wicked tear rthe last few weeks... its up 7% in premarket.. someone suggested it as a buty a few weeks ago (at 85$..) now its at 109$


i agree, when i think kmart...i think junk.. hopefully it wont tarnish sears brand name tools


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It's a shame...I loathe Kmart...maybe because I'm one of the saps that got dumped on when they came back from bankrupt brink...It has been my wish ever since that they go down in flames...now, they're taking Sears with them...what a shame.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I can see it now..........They have a Bob Villa Signature model lawn tractor, which all true red blooded americans are gonna run out and buy, right? yea, and now for that family that has a female running them they can have the Martha Stewart Signature model tractor and matching accessories, in colors only reminiscent of the old John Deere Patio Tractors.........Imagine a pastel pink L & G trimed in Lime, with contrasting Blue trim, pulling a mathing trailer, while you wear color coordinated tennis, and Tank top.............Guess things like this happen when two loosers that calls themselves a company get married.........hope they both go down in flames to tell you the truth.......and maybe while they are falling one of them may just snag Wally World and carry it along as well..........


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Martha Stewart Signature model Tractors.........*



Funny!!!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

If Sears / Kmart really wants to capitolize on the Martha Stewart Signature series of tractors, they could make and serialize a quanity of them equal to her assigned prison system number........

Martha Stewart prisoner #267901

Sample Kmart / Sears add.
Martha Stewart Signature series of lawn tractors are unveiled during Martha Stewarts televised release from prison. 

Supplies are limited to a production run of just "267901" units, so don't wait, as these are bound to be a collectors item........and as an additional bonus, a custom handstitched steering wheel cover made from recycled prison bedsheets and blankets and trimed in traditional prison orange is fully embroidered by Martha herself, is included at no additional charge. This tractor will compliment any landscape decor and goes together beautifully with the renowned Bob Villa signature series....They would be stunning to have as a background in any formal lawn setting....Be the first on your block to have these two great tractors,. Remember, supplies are very limited, so don't loose any time in placing your order....Sears and Kmart charge cards accepted.......or simmply put it on your Sears revolving credit account.........


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Chipmaker,

You should be in marketing!!:thumbsup: Too funny...:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

What ever happened to Roebuck? Was he the victim of foul play? His name is never mentioned anymore, but when I was a kid, was always mentioned with Sears... you don't suppose he went into hidding with Robert Hall, Arthur Treacher, Crazy Eddie, W. T. Grant, and those Two Guys from New York?:furious: :furious:

Note: Above joke probably only works if you are from the north east corner of the USA.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Roebuck was a watch repairman Sears hired. He helped form Sears & Roebuck but left leaving his name. Interesting story and was on Biography a few days ago.

http://www.bgsu.edu/departments/acs/1890s/sears/sears2.html


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well sears stock is up 23% and kmarts is up 16% so their tools may suffer but the stocks are doing great.. (i own neither of course)


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I just got off the phone with my father who is retired from Sears (retired store manager) and he stated that he was not surprised by todays announcement, It seems in recent years Sears has fallen on hard times and was a easy picking in the fact that he thought that the stock was undervalued because of all the real estate holdings that the company had. To bad that the fact is that they were valued for the real estate and not the name. I also agree that the fact that Sears has fallen a long ways from the dominant position they once were (number 1 retailer in the U.S.) and it is sad but it will not end the dominance they have in the lawn and garden end. They do have to improve the performance in the rest of the store and improve customer service on the other end. The names over the years and everyone remembers them Craftsman, and Kenmore mean't something not today with the hotly contested markets that both companies are in. I think once it all washes out that change is all about life and I doubt that little might change but we will have to see.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I seem to recall Sears Roebuck and company being referred to as Simpson Sears at one time as well.........was this by chance a Canadian trade name or what?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

What surprised me about this announcement was that even combined, Sears and K-Mart will be in 3rd place among retailers, with Walmart being #1 and Home Depot being #2. While reading up on this, I was reminded that Walmart is America's #1 employer. Not just retail employer, but #1 overall. That is a LOT of people working for next to nothing with little or no benefits.


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Wal Mart*

I thought Target was in the #2 position behind Wal Mart. In any case maybe Sears Holding can give Wal Mart some competition.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I like Sears my self.Around here there are two types of stores.The large Sears stores in the malls and the small town independently owned store.The mall has every thing from clothes to tools to Garden tractors and electronics and appliances.The small town independent stores do not have the clothes and are into lawn equipment and applinaces and electronics and tools.That is where I shop I like the owner and I have bought electronics and a lot of tools and a generator and a lawn sweeper.Sometimes he does not always have what I want instock but he can get it in a few days.The mall probably has it but I still let him order it in most cases.Because I try to help him out and give my business to the little guy who cares. 
Now I wonder just what will happen to his small friendly mom and pop type store?Hopefully nothing but you never know.He is situated next to Walmart and K-mart is just down the road.Maybe the K-mart will sell the Clothes that Sears offers and that type of thing.But I hope for the sake of Craftsman they do not carry there tools and have the Craftsmans tractors setting out front next to the pop machine and kiddy horse.I never set foot in that dump.But I would miss the small independent Sears store.Because the owner is always there and he is who often helps you.If not he will as soon as he is done helping someone else.He knows what he is selling and when I bought my generator.He even sent me a thankyou card and a note saying if I had any questions or had any issues to let him know.I would hate to see him drove out of business


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I do have to say one thing about Kmart Tools. Somewhere n my life time I wound up with a 3/8" drive flex head ratchet........On the handle its marked KMC. Its made in Japan. Where and how I acquired it is anyones guess and I can say with certainty I never bought it or borrowed it.....But after all these years it is my most grabbed most used ratchet I have ever had......I love it....... Beats any similar Snapaon, Craftsman, Husky Ski Mac or what have ou flex head ratchet hands down.......But as with all ghood and great things they have to come to an end, and this ratchet meet an untimely death from a severe case of abuse by by son who managed to kill it dead by using about a 3 foot piece of pipe on its 10 inch handle to break flywheel bolts looseon nhis 240SX.......Little does my son know just how close he came to an untimely death himself for doing such an act. I have gone through many ratchets trying to fit thre insides of them to this K mart ratchet, but so far I have not had any luck, but I still have all the pieces and one day that ratchet will click and work again like it used to..........come hell or high water, its gonna be revived.........May I request 30 seconds of silence in memory of my 3/8" K mart ratchet?:smoking:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i just heard on the news that Kmart will sell Kenmore appliances and Craftsman tools. And Sears will get to sell Martha Stewart crap. Kmart close all there stores around here back when they went belly up so we don't have them anymore. In fact Target is building where the old Super Kmart was.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Just Think,
Now all of you dyed in the wool Crapsmen can buy a service contract on your underwear!!


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Just Think,
> Now all of you dyed in the wool Crapsmen can buy a service contract on your underwear!! *


:furious: Now thats funny


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *Just Think,
> Now all of you dyed in the wool Crapsmen can buy a service contract on your underwear!! *


I liked that as well! :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

besides selling the brandnames across stores[ kenmore in some kmart stores etc], the merger is mainly for the purpose of downsizing transport of goods and deliveries -- the main point is to merge the buying of goods at much smaller prices-- eliminate redundant delivery to store systems and to cut costs on purchasing -- persumably to pass on to retail customers-- all in order to beter compete with Walmart-- the bane of the western world--


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigl22 _
> *besides selling the brandnames across stores[ kenmore in some kmart stores etc], the merger is mainly for the purpose of downsizing transport of goods and deliveries -- the main point is to merge the buying of goods at much smaller prices-- eliminate redundant delivery to store systems and to cut costs on purchasing -- persumably to pass on to retail customers-- all in order to beter compete with Walmart-- the bane of the western world-- *


Sears has systematically retrenched from small to medium population centers across the nation as well as K mart and now the extinct Montgomery Ward , You can laugh all you want but Wally World as well as their distribution centers Sam's Clubs, Has now become the Behemoth in the Retail Market!!! BAR NONE!!

When sears made the big BOO BOO of marketing to get out of the Catalog Business in 1995 just prior to the Internet Boom ! They blew it big time!!
Now How much do you think that Genius earned as a bonus for that brilliant decision???

Just like Lowe's is now doing to Home DE POT!!


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

the only prob with this merger is that sears tooling is allready on the way down hill. This will just make it worse. Next you will see craftsman tool at discount stores. I have sold off every craftsman tool I own From the smallest screw driver to my largest lift for cheap $. and went with Husky tools. I started noticing the change about 5 years ago.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Last grasp like Wards, TG&Y, Fedmart, Gibsons Discount Centers, and Wilco.

Don't forget your S&H greenstamps!


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Simpson-Sears*



> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *I seem to recall Sears Roebuck and company being referred to as Simpson Sears at one time as well.........was this by chance a Canadian trade name or what? *


Simpson's was Canadian chain which set up a joint venture in 1953 with Sears to compete in the Catalog market with Eaton's who had the whip hand in that market in Canada. They took over Simpson's catalog as well as building Simpson's-Sears stores outside of the areas Simpson's already had stores. Simpson-Sears used all of the Sears Trademarks including Craftsman and Kenmore....

In 1978 Simpson's was bought by Hudson's Bay Company which re-badged the Simpson's stores as The Bay, then later as HBC.

In 1997, Sears Canda (formerly Simpson-Sears) bought the emains of the bankrupt Eaton's and turned them into Sears stores. Around this time Kmart Canada went bankrupt and ceased operations.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Any more news from the Sea-Mart merger?


----------

